# V8 Headlight Removal



## deviousfox (May 5, 2004)

My roommate needs to remove the headlights on his 1990 V8. We poked around a little, stripped some screws, lost a nut, then decided to look at the CD manual that's always been helpful in the past. This time however, we couldn't find any info on getting the darn things out.
Any helpful hints?


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: V8 Headlight Removal (deviousfox)*

Darn i hate it when i lose my nuts!!! I guess in this case you did! LOL Isnt there just mounting brackets (plastic that pop out of the metal) or screws?


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: V8 Headlight Removal (deviousfox)*

It's been a while but it's not an easy task - the headlight and side marker are one-piece. IIRC, there are 10 mm bolts underneath the light that can be accessed with a regular wrench (as opposed to a rachet). Once the light is free, it still takes some manipulation to get it out. All the while, you'll destroy the rubber gasket that surrounds the light assembly.


----------



## deviousfox (May 5, 2004)

Thanks mgyip, the process could be summed up by slightly modifying your first few words.
"It'll take a while and is not an easy task."
Careful consideration of the rubber gasket kept it in one piece but added a good 1/2 hr a side.


----------

